# Wenn Sie an das letzte von Ihnen gekaufte Spiel zurückdenken – was war ausschlaggebend für den Kauf?



## Administrator (10. September 2006)

*Wenn Sie an das letzte von Ihnen gekaufte Spiel zurückdenken – was war ausschlaggebend für den Kauf?*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


----------



## ich98 (10. September 2006)

*AW: Wenn Sie an das letzte von Ihnen gekaufte Spiel zurückdenken – was war ausschlaggebend für den Kauf?*

[x]Innovation + coole Story + gut erzählt (Fahrenheit)


----------



## bsekranker (10. September 2006)

*AW: Wenn Sie an das letzte von Ihnen gekaufte Spiel zurückdenken – was war ausschlaggebend für den Kauf?*

[X] Demo

(Psychonauts)

Der Preis (9 €) hat nicht die ausschlaggebende Rolle gespielt - ich kaufe grundsätzlich nur Budgetspiele.


----------



## Herbboy (10. September 2006)

*AW: Wenn Sie an das letzte von Ihnen gekaufte Spiel zurückdenken – was war ausschlaggebend für den Kauf?*

also, bei mir test UND preis...  ich hätte titan quest nicht gekauft, wenn es nicht im angebot gewesen wäre und somit mehr als 40€ gekostet hätte, aber ich hätte stattdessen kein anderes game gekauft, sondern einfach gar keines...


----------



## xMANIACx (10. September 2006)

*AW: Wenn Sie an das letzte von Ihnen gekaufte Spiel zurückdenken – was war ausschlaggebend für den Kauf?*

[x] weil es nen genialen Coop hat und Budget war 

(serious sam 2)


----------



## LordMephisto (10. September 2006)

*AW: Wenn Sie an das letzte von Ihnen gekaufte Spiel zurückdenken – was war ausschlaggebend für den Kauf?*

[X] Demo + endlich wieder ein sehr gutes Adventure (Geheimakte Tunguska)


----------



## LowriderRoxx (10. September 2006)

*AW: Wenn Sie an das letzte von Ihnen gekaufte Spiel zurückdenken – was war ausschlaggebend für den Kauf?*

[X] Genialer Vorgänger/Serie (Anstoss 2007 - und ich bereue es keine Sekunde)


----------



## Trancemaster (12. September 2006)

*AW: Wenn Sie an das letzte von Ihnen gekaufte Spiel zurückdenken – was war ausschlaggebend für den Kauf?*

The Fall - Reloaded: Weil es nach 2 Jahren patchen endlich fertig ist, und einen Heidenspaß macht. Da hat sich das Warten gelohnt, denn das Original habe ich mir nie zugelegt. Für 10€ wohl eines der besten Geschäfte meiner Spielezeit...


----------



## iakchos (12. September 2006)

*AW: Wenn Sie an das letzte von Ihnen gekaufte Spiel zurückdenken – was war ausschlaggebend für den Kauf?*



			
				Trancemaster am 12.09.2006 12:12 schrieb:
			
		

> The Fall - Reloaded: Weil es nach 2 Jahren patchen endlich fertig ist, und einen Heidenspaß macht. Da hat sich das Warten gelohnt, denn das Original habe ich mir nie zugelegt. Für 10€ wohl eines der besten Geschäfte meiner Spielezeit...


6,1 % wegen Tests!
Yes, macht die Magazine fertig!    *duckundweg*

[x] Geniale Demo. Nämlich NFS:MW.
Hätte ich gewusst, dass das komplette Spiel haargenau so abwechslungsreich wie die Demo ist, hätt ichs sein lassen.


----------



## fragee (13. September 2006)

*AW: Wenn Sie an das letzte von Ihnen gekaufte Spiel zurückdenken – was war ausschlaggebend für den Kauf?*

[x] Tests, vor allem der Ruf und der Preis waren für Serious Sam - The Second Encounter auschlaggebend.


Mal ehrlich, liebe Redakteure: Wäre es nicht endlich Zeit für Umfragen mit mehreren Antwortmöglichkeiten?


----------



## Bonkic (13. September 2006)

*AW: Wenn Sie an das letzte von Ihnen gekaufte Spiel zurückdenken – was war ausschlaggebend für den Kauf?*



			
				iakchos am 12.09.2006 12:15 schrieb:
			
		

> 6,1 % wegen Tests!
> Yes, macht die Magazine fertig!    *duckundweg*




na ja - wer ein spiel auch nur aufgrund irgendwelcher testergebnisse kauft ist wohl auch selbst dran schuld, wenn er richtig reinfällt. 

tests können nur für das herangezogen werden, was objektiv bewertbar ist (vor allem technik), ob das spiel auch spass macht kann nur jeder einzelne für sich beantworten.


----------



## MegaBauer (25. September 2006)

*AW: Wenn Sie an das letzte von Ihnen gekaufte Spiel zurückdenken – was war ausschlaggebend für den Kauf?*

[x]nativer Linux-Installer
Mein letztes gekauftes Spiel war Quake4 und das hab ich mir geholt, als der Linux-Installer fertig war. Ich spiele das auf meinem PC (1800+, 768MB Ram, KT400, GF3-ti 200) flüssig und mit vollen Details. Das kann nur die Macht der Kernels (Version 2.6.17).


----------



## bogus6 (25. September 2006)

*AW: Wenn Sie an das letzte von Ihnen gekaufte Spiel zurückdenken – was war ausschlaggebend für den Kauf?*

Am letzten Freitag erst gekauft: Icewind Dale + HoW + Icewind Dale II fuer nur £15 (ca. 22 Euro). Einfach klasse, jetzt versuch ich meine Finger noch an Baldur's Gate + TotSC & Baldur's Gate II + ToB im Sammelpack zubekommen. Hatte der Haendler vor kurzem schon mal dagehabt, ich Trottel habs zu dem Zeitpunkt natuerlich nicht mitgenommen. Und jetzt hatte er es nicht mehr da.


----------



## Hyperhorn (25. September 2006)

*AW: Wenn Sie an das letzte von Ihnen gekaufte Spiel zurückdenken – was war ausschlaggebend für den Kauf?*

Grrr, ich kann mich wieder nicht entscheiden.   

Mein letzter Titel war Harry Potter und die Kammer des Schreckens für 10€. (Bitte keine hämischen Kommentare   )
Gründe sind bsw:
-Lizenz
-Preis
-Kenne den Vorgänger

Hauptsächlich wollte ich mal wieder ein lineares, entspannendes Spiel ohne große Überraschungen für wenig Geld haben. Bin soweit zufrieden.


----------



## Spassbremse (25. September 2006)

*AW: Wenn Sie an das letzte von Ihnen gekaufte Spiel zurückdenken – was war ausschlaggebend für den Kauf?*

[x] Demo - Company of Heroes (vorbestellt)

Hatte eigentlich mittlerweile die Schnauze voll vom 2.WK-Szenario. 
Aber nach dem Antesten der Demo: dieses Spiel finde ich einfach nur Hammer.   

Gruss,
Bremse


----------



## ich98 (25. September 2006)

*AW: Wenn Sie an das letzte von Ihnen gekaufte Spiel zurückdenken – was war ausschlaggebend für den Kauf?*



			
				Spassbremse am 25.09.2006 16:41 schrieb:
			
		

> [x] Demo - Company of Heroes (vorbestellt)
> 
> Hatte eigentlich mittlerweile die Schnauze voll vom 2.WK-Szenario.
> Aber nach dem Antesten der Demo: dieses Spiel finde ich einfach nur Hammer.



geht mir haargenau so. 
Demo: "Naja mal schauen" Tutorial: "Nicht schlecht, mal schauen was noch kommt" 
Kampagne: "   Is ja geil   " Skirmish: "Super   "

Dann hab ich noch alles möglich probiert und mir die schöne Grafik usw. angeschaut, einen Test der PCPP gelesen und dann bestellt.


----------



## Spassbremse (25. September 2006)

*AW: Wenn Sie an das letzte von Ihnen gekaufte Spiel zurückdenken – was war ausschlaggebend für den Kauf?*

Ich spiel eigentlich seit Wochen nur noch die CoH-Demo...wird Zeit, dass ich endlich neue Skirmish-Karten bekomme.  

Gruss,
Bremse


----------



## Wetterfrosch87 (30. September 2006)

*AW: Wenn Sie an das letzte von Ihnen gekaufte Spiel zurückdenken – was war ausschlaggebend für den Kauf?*



> Euphorische Tests



Irgendwie muss ich da an absolut gehypte Spiele im Sinne eines DungeonLords denken ... kein Wunder, dass den Punkt kaum jemand wählt.


Mein Spiel war "Rome-Alexander":
Ich habe die Reihe schon immer geliebt, und nachdem es jetzt im Laden erschienen ist, war mein riesiger Unmut wegen des Internetkaufs hinfällig, darum habe ich es mir gekauft.


----------



## Irgendeinfreiernick (1. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Wenn Sie an das letzte von Ihnen gekaufte Spiel zurückdenken – was war ausschlaggebend für den Kauf?*

GTA San Andreas - ist allerdings auch schon fast ein Jahr her, da dieses Jahr noch nichts interessantes für mich erschienen ist.

Da war es glaube ich vor allem der Vorgänger GTA3, welcher mich zum Kauf bewegt hat. Normalerweise treffe ich Kaufentscheidungen am ehesten an Hand der Videos und Demos (welche ich allerdings auch nur Spiele wenn mich das Spiel auch interessiert).


----------



## _Slayer_ (1. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Wenn Sie an das letzte von Ihnen gekaufte Spiel zurückdenken – was war ausschlaggebend für den Kauf?*

[x] Gesperrter Account.


----------



## autumnSkies (1. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Wenn Sie an das letzte von Ihnen gekaufte Spiel zurückdenken – was war ausschlaggebend für den Kauf?*

[X] Frustkauf


der Punkt fehlt vollkommen, dabei kaufe ich aus diesem Grund die meisten Spiele. 
Aber für Thief3 von der Pyramide hat es sich trotzdem gelohnt.


----------



## Necromanca (13. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Wenn Sie an das letzte von Ihnen gekaufte Spiel zurückdenken – was war ausschlaggebend für den Kauf?*



			
				SYSTEM am 10.09.2006 21:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.



Nach der herben Enttäuschung mit Civilisation III wollte ich eigentlich nie wieder eine weitere Fortsetzung davon kaufen. Als aber hier in Berlin der Mediamarkt im "Schloss" in Steglitz zur Eröffnung das da noch recht neue Spiel für 25 Euro anbot, konnte ich nicht nein sagen - zumal ein dickes Handbuch dabei war.

Eine im nachhinein gute Entscheidung, denn dieser 4. Teil macht wesentlich mehr Spass als alle Vorgänger.

Normalerweise kaufe ich Spiele aber nach anderen Kriterien, der Preis ist dabei mit am unwichtigsten, denn ich gehöre mittlerweile nicht mehr zu den Spielern, die alles was neu ist und halbwegs in den üblichen Fachzeitschriften hochgelobt wird, haben müssen. Ich warte im Moment auf das nächste Commend & Conquer, nach meiner Rechnung müsste es Teil 3 sein, selbst wenn man in Deutschland da anders gezählt hat. Aber auf deutsch werde ich es sowieso nicht kaufen.


----------



## quintus2 (14. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Wenn Sie an das letzte von Ihnen gekaufte Spiel zurückdenken – was war ausschlaggebend für den Kauf?*

Euphorische Tests: Damit ich mir keine eigene Meinung mehr bilden muss.


----------

